# Bullet Belts Canada / USA



## Mamachette (Aug 22, 2012)

I was having a hell of a time trying to get a bullet belt shipped to my house in Canada.
  	Trouble with customs, or the sites charging $90 to ship the damn thing prevented me from having one in the past.I
  	I thought I would pass this info along because i spent such a long (wasted) amount of time trying to find information like this myself and it would have been a lot easier if i had come across a post like this in the first place.

  	A couple of days ago, my friend sent me over to this site to check out their bullet belts
  	they are a company from eastern Canada and they ship bullet belts to Canada USA legally

  	I guess they can do this because they have the belts specially made with DEMIL ammunition, which means that they are inert or cant be fired? I've read several reviews of the company and have actually been able to get a hold of  some people who ordered and recieved them.

  	I'm getting this one http://www.rockworldeast.com/store/Bullet_Belt_223_Caliber_M16_Black_Shell

  	it's pretty standard price as far as i can tell, but the real deal is in the shipping. It's $5.89 flat rate, so it doesnt matter how heavy the belt is, you only pay $5.89 for shipping and dont have to deal with customs.

  	They have them in a bunch of colors but i like the regular one the best.

  	Hope this helps


----------



## Sol Eares (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you satisfied with the belt ?
	Because I want to buy one


----------

